# Symetre vs. Sahara



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

I was wondering which is more of the preferable/durable/reliable/the more bang for the buck/the whole shibang im thinking of getting one for my girlfriend and i was holding the 2500 models of both reels but i wasnt sure what i would get more out of so i was hoping all yall could help a poor guy out

Thanx, tight lines to all


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Love my Symetre, been my "Go To Reel" for years. 
I have a couple of Sahara's that I use also, but the Symetre is the best.
Craig


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I personally feel that the Symetre has a better design but the Sahara is a bargain at ~$60.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Symetre


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

symetre


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The symetre is on sale on basspros web site.....$69


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have a Sahara and an older symetre. I have no beefs with the Sahara so far.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

check out the spheros.. Its a nice reel as well. I bought one and I find myself using it much more than I use my sahara..


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

both of these reels should be fine for saltwater right???


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

I have both...go with the Symetre, won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

blueaddiction said:


> both of these reels should be fine for saltwater right???


Yes, both will be fine in the salt.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

All of our reels are approved for use in saltwater.


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanx to all of you that help with the decision, i will be picking up the symetre soon
thanx again!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

symetre, good decision, won't disappoint


----------



## ETeacher50 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Sahara 2500*

I bought the Sahara 2500 as recommended by a fellow 2cooler. Am I glad I did. Heck, I can get 2 for the price of one Penn. I've got about 20 trips on it without a flaw. Many a big red have been pulled out and the reel has worked without a glitch. Good reel at a good price. I couldn't be happier.
Good luck.
I am........Joe Clark, Alamo


----------

